# freeze proofing bait



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

what should i use to keep my bait from freezing without affecting the odor??


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

There are several things that will work to anti-freeze your bait...but, unless you live in an area where the temps get down to well below zero and stay there for extended periods, it really isn't necessary... During "normal" winter weather, even a bait that appears to be frozen will put out enough odor to be attractive... Figure that predators have noses that are MUCH more receptive to smells than yours...and their nose is one of the main tools they use to make a living, or even to stay alive.......... However, glyscerine, or propylene glycol, both available at most any trapper supply store, and many larger drug stores, will work...as will plain table salt (NOT the iodised salt), altho this will give them a salty odor, but this is generally not a problem, and many people use plain salt as a preservative in some baits and lures...and I even know a couple of people who use 100 proof vodka, or even grain alcohol to anti-freeze lures, and occasionally baits.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------

